#ubuntu-us-la 2011-06-07
<Robdgreat> ah well
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-06-12
<Robdgreat> haz3lnut: word
<haz3lnut> huh? what?
<Robdgreat> hello.
<Robdgreat> I was using a colloquial form of greeting
<haz3lnut> :-) oh, like wazzup?
<Robdgreat> yeah
<Robdgreat> so...
<Robdgreat> wazzup?
<haz3lnut> Robdgreat is the only name I recognize in here
<haz3lnut> from a few years ago
<Robdgreat> was this the nick you used then?
<haz3lnut> hazelnut back then, but someone nabbed it while i was gone
<Robdgreat> that's odd
<haz3lnut> why
<Robdgreat> it's been registered since before I came to freenode
<haz3lnut> i registered hazelnut a very long time ago
<Robdgreat> you said someone nabbed it
<haz3lnut> if you don't use it for a while someone else can take it
<haz3lnut> hmmm
<Robdgreat> but then the date would change
<Robdgreat> it still says 2005
<Robdgreat> and not seen since 2009
<haz3lnut> maybe it's still mine and i forgot the password
<hazelnut> Mocha$Joe
<hazelnut> oopps
<hazelnut> all passwords I can think of are invalid
<hazelnut> led me to believe someone else registered it
<Robdgreat> in 2005? >.>
<hazelnut> lemme try a few more :-)
<Robdgreat> I'm looking for a means of password recovery
<Robdgreat> but after 2 years you might be able to go in #freenode and get it back
<Robdgreat> even if someone else did register it
<haz3lnut> I give up.
<haz3lnut> not that important anyway
<haz3lnut> I think I never set an email address way back then.
